# A few questions about living with a vizsla



## Saidy (Sep 5, 2015)

Firstly Hello to all of you! I do not own a Vizsla yet but I have been reading a lot of this forum for a while now. I am really in love with this breed and I have some questions about living with a V. At the moment I am a proud owner of a female miniature pinscher and a very active sporty person. (I like to think  )

1) I would like to talk about competitive Agility. Is it possible with a Vizsla ? I know they have the speed but do they have the focus also? They are prone to hip dysplasia so is it a good idea to do sports with a Vizsla ? I am worried about joint problems when the dog gets older. (My dogs are frequently checked by reputable and trustworthy vets, i am just worried is it really a good breed for the sport. ) 

2) How motivated are they to work and train with a person ? I mean what motivates them mostly ? Hunting, toys , food or human interaction ? I like to do lots of things with my dog and I need it to be highly motivated to work with me.

3) I have the impression that they can be quite odd sometimes. Nn a funny or fearful way. How easy is to socialize them ? I travel a lot and i like to keep my dogs close. I also visit lots of different competitions (agility) and crowded (dogs and people) events. I need my dog to be okay with that. 

4) Hunting. Is it possible for a Vizsla to live without hunting? I have done some blood trail tracking and if my future V is interested I would love to try it out. Also search and rescue practise would be in order. But not so sure about bird hunting or field tracking. I am not saying no but at the moment I am not very familiar with those activities.


So in conclusion would frequent agility , tracking and search/rescue trainings would satisfy a Vizsla ? Long walks, hikes, swimmings would also be a part of our life. And i tend to teach my dogs lots of fun tricks also.  My thanks to everybody who bothers to participate in this subject matter.

I also am sorry in advance if my English is not understandable, because it is not my first language. I am from eastern Europe.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

First let me say Welcome to the forum, and like your line of questions.
More, and more people are competing with their Vs in Agility.
So yes its a venue that the breed can excel in.
Like any of the med/large breeds, your are going to have to wait until past the puppy stage to start this type of training. I would check out breeders that compete with their dogs in Agility, to up your odds of a pup that likes that type of competition.
Most of these dogs are highly motivated to work with you, as they want to be a part of everything you do. But it does differ by dog, as to what motivation works best.
On your third question, it goes back to how do the parents handle crowds and being put in different new situations. Socialization is very important, but sometimes it comes down to the genes a dog was born with. If one or both of the parents are shy and/or fearful, you stand a good chance of the pups being the same way.

Its a hunting breed, so I do like mine to hunt.
But with that said, I think the main thing with this breed is they have a outlet. They are very smart, and have loads of energy. So if you give them a job that takes brains, and burns that energy off, they can be very happy. 



> So in conclusion would frequent agility , tracking and search/rescue trainings would satisfy a Vizsla ? Long walks, hikes, swimmings would also be a part of our life.


A good many of theses dogs would love living that life.


----------



## Saidy (Sep 5, 2015)

Thank you very much for your reply! If anybody else has any ideas about these topics I would be glad to hear them also


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

1.) I don't do agility, but there are some on this forum who do. Put "agility" in the Search box to find hundreds of posts. That said, I think that if agility skill is your main requirement, then a V is not the best choice. 

2.) Motivation varies with the dog, but as a breed they are highly motivated to learn - they could not be the good bird dogs that they are otherwise. You would need to be careful in your selection of a pup.

3.) I have had 4 V's and they have all been very social. Some more than others, of course. 

4.) A V can live quite happily without hunting. That instinct would be well satisfied with tracking, IMO.

The life that you describe would more than satisfy a V - it would be heaven for him.

Your English is quite understandable - there were a few hints that English is not your native language, but you are easily understood.

Bob


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Hey and welcome! I agree with the answers you've been given so far, but you asked for more feedback so here's mine.

With hip dysplasia being a concern, look for breeders using dogs certified free of dysplasia (HD-A). Take care while the puppy is young and growing to not over exercise and you'll stand a good chance of having a dog with healthy joints well into its last days. Diet and supplements also play a role.

I've found my girl to be most motivated by a desire to please me. This is a breed that will stare at you just hoping you'll do something with them and spring to action at the slightest indication that you're ready. I highly doubt you'll find a V that lacks motivation.

They certainly can be quirky/odd. I consider my dog to be very well socialized; she's friendly with strangers of all ages and retains her training in new situations, but sometimes things like a leaf blowing in the wind or something she watches on TV will startle her in a clownish way. A V with a bolder temperament may not react that way, but you'll find that these dogs notice things that other breeds would not. It adds a challenge to socialization, but I would still say they are easily socialized and thrive on the stimulation that comes from new environments. 

As long as you're doing advanced training in some other areas like agility, I believe a V would be fine with more casual "hunting" opportunities like stalking flies, locating a toy you've hidden around the house, and retrieving your shoes. They are a joy to watch in the field though, so I'd encourage you to explore that world.


----------



## Saidy (Sep 5, 2015)

Thank you again for a great feedback. I am feeling more confident already.

The reason these questions popped up is that there are no Vizslas in the whole country doing agility in my area. A Vizsla is also a very rare breed here. That is one of the reasons I would prefer a V to a bordercolllie. Bordercollies are very common here. I am aware that it will be more challenging with a V and propably not as rewarding in the long run but agility is just a hobby of mine and a fun way to interact with the dog for me. Not a "want to be the world champion" kind of a thing. 

Also I am not ruling out all hunting activities. I just don't have any connections in the area at the moment.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Saidy said:


> ... agility is just a hobby of mine and a fun way to interact with the dog for me. ...


That is the perfect reason for doing agility with a V!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Sa - my PUPS HUNT !!!!!!!!! agility is a other name 4 the V breed !! I say go 4 it - if you do not work a V - do not get 1 !!!!! LOL


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm not sure why you'd say that in the long run, having a V would be not as rewarding as a Border Collie. What's your definition of "Rewarding"?

A dog..any breed..is first and foremost a companion, and you might do well to consider how the temperament of the dog (any breed) matches up with your own needs and expectations. You'll be doing agility (or hunting or whatever activity you and s/he enjoy) far less than just living together. You might be over thinking the activity component (agility) more than the companion component. A Vizlsa is a vastly different animal than a Border Collie.

The other piece I add to my agility friends is that a Vizsla needs a lot of off leash time, and often this goes against some of the more hard core agility trainers out there who believe that off lead time should be work time...in the agility ring only!....and this wont work too well with a Vizsla, so you want a trainer who has a more accommodating and realistic approach to training.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Gingerling said:


> I'm not sure why you'd say that in the long run, having a V would be not as rewarding as a Border Collie. What's your definition of "Rewarding"?
> ...


I read that as a matter of competitive achievement.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

I believe, you can do all these things you want with Vizlsa. I myself picked the Vizlsa breed because you can do so many things with them. For example, Valley Hunter Divine Edition (Edie) was the first Vizsla to compete in all five venues at a National Specialty Show, Rally, Obedience, Agility, Conformation and Field Trial. The first AKC quintuple champion (titled in Obedience, Agility, Field Trial, and Conformation) was also a Vizsla. 

The more you do with your Vizlsa, the happier they are. We are currently training (and competing) in the Field Work (with three different organizations), Obedience, Rally-Obedience, Tricks, Blood Tracking, Conformation, and the local Agility club just told me how great it would be if we joined them. They used to have a Vizlsa on their team (before the owner moved to another place) and everyone remembers how fast and smart this Vizlsa was. So we took one puppy Agility class and then started learning the equipment in our backyard. I wanted to wait until at least two years old, to ensure we do not damage his growth plates. I can tell he enjoys jumping, running through tunnels, weave poles, etc., so we may go back to the agility class.

However, nothing can beat the Field work. He is the happiest Vizlsa once in the Field. As the first time Vizlsa owners and Vizlsa being a rare breed in our area and us being non-hunters, we were struggling at the beginning. We did not have any contacts and just started reaching out. We both completed our hunting education classes this past winter and joined every field club and organization we could find, so we could train our puppy or simply observe what others do with their dogs. 

TODAY was our very first DUCK hunting. We had two cameras with us, but did not get a single picture; three of us were busy enjoying our experience and bonding time together


----------



## Saidy (Sep 5, 2015)

Bob said:


> Gingerling said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure why you'd say that in the long run, having a V would be not as rewarding as a Border Collie. What's your definition of "Rewarding"?
> ...


That is excactly what I ment by that


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Saidy said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Gingerling said:
> ...


I sort of got that, thanks for the clarification.

I'll highlight my remarks by repeating that competition is one small part of life with a dog and you might want to consider the other temperamental qualities of the breeds you're considering.


----------



## Saidy (Sep 5, 2015)

Thank you *Gingerling*. I read your post again. I appreciate any kind of advice . I am merely trying to consider all aspects and these were the things I felt a little unsure about. Since I love doing agility I want to know if I could continue doing that. Agility is not my main reason for a new puppy. Sorry I didn't clearify that in the first post.

I am looking for a good friend and a companion. The research is more for the dogs wellbeing.  I am trying to think it trough carefully. if I could be a good Vizsla owner and could I offer a good home for the dog. Also a happy and a healthy lifestyle. Dogs come always first for me. So no worries there.

If there is even a little doubt in my mind that there is a better breed for my lifestyle I would not risk getting a V. After all that would make me and the dog both unhappy if our personalities and needs didn't match.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I have noticed a good many vizslas that are competing in agility, already hold titles in show and/or obedience. I don't know if the dogs bred for those venues do better in agility, or of its just their owners looking for more ways to compete with them. It might be worth sending out some emails, and see if they will let you pick their brains on the subject.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

It would be helpful if you could describe what your lifestyle is and what your expectations for the 'companion' part is, too.

When folks casually ask me about my dog....they're always attracted to their appearance, but often don't take their personalities and temperaments into consideration, I tell them Vizslas are simultaneously vivid, and intense...they are very energetic and very emotional and do best with folks who really want to share their (active!) lives with them, they are not content being merely a part of a family, but really, pretty much as close to the center of it as possible. I find this utterly enchanting, but a lot of people don't, or won't devote that much time to what they consider a 'pet'. Often, I just ask them if they're considering a pet or a true companion. Pets are OK playing second fiddle, a companion is something that you share...and look to share..yourself with. 

Vizslas are incredibly intelligent and eager to please, there's an intuitive quality to their relationship with their people, so I cannot imagine a Vizsla not excelling at agility, aided by their natural athleticism. Just remember that s/he will require a lot more off lead time outside the ring where there isn't some expectation of performance.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

Saidy said:


> They are prone to hip dysplasia ...


...they aren't. I've read this on other forums but I have no idea where it comes from. All larger dogs tend to have a higher incidence but if you check this data from the Orthopedic Foundation for Animals http://www.offa.org/stats_hip.html you will see that Vizslas came 126 out of 173 on the list (Wire haired faired slightly worse at 103). Furthermore, if you look at the data for the later samples (born 2006-2010) Vizslas do even better dropping to 139/173 (Wirehaired 120/173) Like nearly all dogs (and humans) some do get it but Vizslas are better than most breeds for which there is data (but not as good as Border Collies). That said, it is important to go to a reputable breeder who has hip scores for the parents and, ideally, family hip history for other siblings etc. If you are going to neuter your dog, late neutering (allowing the dog to fully grow) is also very important as this affects proper joint development 

Personally I wouldn't get a Vizsla for agility. Some people do do it but they are primarily hunting dogs driven by following scents. We have two and have found them easy to train but wilful! They need consistent and firm (not aggressive) handling to get the best out of them - in our experience I wouldn't describe them as particularly eager to please, others might disagree. We don't hunt our dogs but their regular walks are always off-lead in fields and woods. This is the time they drop their 'clingy' reputation. They will occasionally 'check in' or will come when whistled but otherwise they are roaming, looking for birds and rabbits, I often won't know where they are as they disappear off following a scent. We go fell walking at weekends and you can't tire them out.

We used to go out with Vizsla groups for walks and I have met a lot. The vast majority seem to have balanced temperaments. As someone else said, they can have moments of madness but for most Vizsla owners that is one of their endearing qualities. One of our Vs is on the fearful side (no obvious reason why) but that is pretty unusual in my experience. 

You are clearly doing your homework and probably have a good idea of their general temperament. They are fantastic companions but any prospective owner should get a good idea of what they are getting into!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Dharma is a family member and companion for myself, my husband and my daughter. She is my running companion. We do not hunt or do agility. Dharma is fun to play with and we do take her on long walks or in swimming when we get the chance. She is attentive and smart and always wants to be with us. She is very social and always wants to be with other dogs and always meeting new people.
She is quiet as far as a vizsla goes, She does not really bark and is maybe laid back. Don't get me wrong.... she does have crazy moments when she will bounce off of one sofa onto another or tear around the house or the yard madly. She will chase squirrels, rabbits, cats, frogs etc. She lives with 2 cats. She does like to chase and stalk birds when given the chance, Then she runs until she drops of exhaustion.
I think ultimately you would have a good environment for a vizsla.


----------

